# Tráfico vehicular en la ciudad del Cusco



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## Pacheco (Mar 19, 2007)

Faltan regulaciones para controlar el desarrollo urbano en ciudades historicas. Florencia es un buen ejemplo. Me preocupa Machu Picchu y el puente que acaban de abrir por Aguas Calientes.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me quedo con los faroles color verde de Lima, ese color celeste no me gusta.

En la avenida ancha de la primera foto no se aprecia un nivel continuo de vereda hacia el lado derecho de la vía, al menos ese lado de la avenida debería mejorarse.

Después no ve nada de tráfico en las fotos.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

La segunda, cuarta y sexta foto son de la av. el Sol, yo tampoco veo tráfico vehicular..


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Pacheco said:


> Faltan regulaciones para controlar el desarrollo urbano en ciudades historicas. Florencia es un buen ejemplo. Me preocupa Machu Picchu y el puente que acaban de abrir por Aguas Calientes.


Existe bastante regulación en el Centro Histórico del Cusco, al igual que en Lima.


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

ufff chevere, pero esas paredes sin tarrajear ala matan, deverian poner multa por eso!!


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Respecto al título*

Cuando denominé "tráfico vehicular",no quise decir "congestión vehicular",sino mostrar fotos del Cusco donde se vieran calles ó avenidas con autos,sin necesidad que fueran muchos... como casi siempre se ven fotos del Cusco con gente caminando,calles sin autos.. entonces,decidí mostrar vistas donde se vieran autos circulando.. 


J3R3MY said:


> La segunda, cuarta y sexta foto son de la av. el Sol, yo tampoco veo tráfico vehicular..


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

A lo mejor el titulo podria haber sido "Transito Vehicular"...

Buenas fotos, me gusta mas la primera !


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Tienes razòn Jhon*

Eso de "tràfico" suena a congestìon,embotellamiento...


skyperu34 said:


> A lo mejor el titulo podria haber sido "Transito Vehicular"...
> 
> Buenas fotos, me gusta mas la primera !


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

^^^^ es verdad!


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

mangolight said:


> ufff chevere, pero esas paredes sin tarrajear ala matan, deverian poner multa por eso!!


si que malo muchas zonas de Cuzco son asì



hno:


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Veo que a Cusco tambien le falta mucho por progresar como ciudad :bash:.
Esas paredes con ladrillos al aire dejan una muy mala impresion. Una ciudad como Cusco con tanto movimiento de dinero proveninente del turismo no deberia estar en esas condiciones... pucha, en que piensan los alcaldes y/o autoridades? Creen que se ve bonito eso?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

CessTenn said:


> Veo que a Cusco tambien le falta mucho por progresar como ciudad :bash:.
> Esas paredes con ladrillos al aire dejan una muy mala impresion. Una ciudad como Cusco con tanto movimiento de dinero proveninente del turismo no deberia estar en esas condiciones... pucha, en que piensan los alcaldes y/o autoridades? Creen que se ve bonito eso?


La gente que vive en esas casas no recibe el dinero proveniente del turismo.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

No me referia solo a las casas... sino a la ciudad en general. No mas mira la primera foto y observa las veredas, jardineras, etc, etc.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Y eso que....*

el Cusco está entre las mejores ciudades del Perú con mejor ornato,orden,limpieza.... ya con eso te darás cuenta... que falta muuuuuucho por hacer..... Sinceramente,con el corazón en la mano,a mi también me impacta ver como fuera de Lima,hay muy poco adelanto (que salten hasta el techo trujillanos y arequipeños),pero es la pura verdad...como peruano que estoy tantos años fuera del Perú...me apena que en todos éstos años no ha habido un notorio avance... apenas unos poquitos shopping centers,unos cuantos edificios que en Lima te los puedes encontrar en cualquier barrio... y unas poquitas avenidas anchas y no muy bien diseñadas... Eso si,lo que si valoro y me parece excelente,que las partes históricas,antiguas de algunas ciudades,las tienen muy bien cuidadas..eso es muy destacable...por lo demás... El Perú se merece más adelanto.. es mi sentir.. sé que algunos foristas se enojarán,pero lo digo con total sinceridad. 


CessTenn said:


> No me referia solo a las casas... sino a la ciudad en general. No mas mira la primera foto y observa las veredas, jardineras, etc, etc.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

^^ Es muy cierto todo eso. Pero la situación está comenzando a cambiar, por lo menos en unas cuantas ciudades importantes, como Arequipa y Trujillo. Allí, si bien aún no se invierte en grandes edificios, sí se invierte en buena cantidad de pequeños y medianos edificios nuevos para oficinas y viviendas.
Estoy seguro de que luego el auge constructor se reproducirá en Cusco, Huancayo, Piura, Chiclayo, Chimbote, Iquitos y otras ciudades de ese tamaño.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Huancayo y Chimbote las veo con mucho potencial....*

Son 2 ciudades que si se lo proponen,podrìan estar entre las màs desarrolladas del Perù... las noto con mucho progreso.. 


pedro1011 said:


> ^^ Es muy cierto todo eso. Pero la situación está comenzando a cambiar, por lo menos en unas cuantas ciudades importantes, como Arequipa y Trujillo. Allí, si bien aún no se invierte en grandes edificios, sí se invierte en buena cantidad de pequeños y medianos edificios nuevos para oficinas y viviendas.
> Estoy seguro de que luego el auge constructor se reproducirá en Cusco, Huancayo, Piura, Chiclayo, Chimbote, Iquitos y otras ciudades de ese tamaño.


----------



## 1984 D.F. (Jul 30, 2005)

Y eso no es nada, Perú está en un "boom económico", en los próximos años los bienes habrán de multiplicarse y dispersarse rápidamente por todo el país (automoviles incluídos). Cusco luce linda así, tal cual, en ese estilo y no uno de "falsa modernidad" ojalá y puedan solucinar (y preveer) el problema del tráfico de una manera conciliatoria e integral entre el entorno Urbanistico-Arquitectónico de Cusco y su infraestructura vial.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*El ornato es lo que le falta...*

Si..nada de edificios altos ...pero si por lo menos dejar las paredes bien hechas y no a medio construir... mejorar las veredas,los detalles..eso falta


xoceelias said:


> Y eso no es nada, Perú está en un "boom económico", en los próximos años los bienes habrán de multiplicarse y dispersarse rápidamente por todo el país (automoviles incluídos). Cusco luce linda así, tal cual, en ese estilo y no uno de "falsa modernidad" ojalá y puedan solucinar (y preveer) el problema del tráfico de una manera conciliatoria e integral entre el entorno Urbanistico-Arquitectónico de Cusco y su infraestructura vial.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

xoceelias said:


> Y eso no es nada, Perú está en un "boom económico", en los próximos años los bienes habrán de multiplicarse y dispersarse rápidamente por todo el país (automoviles incluídos). Cusco luce linda así, tal cual, en ese estilo y no uno de "falsa modernidad" ojalá y puedan solucinar (y preveer) el problema del tráfico de una manera conciliatoria e integral entre el entorno Urbanistico-Arquitectónico de Cusco y su infraestructura vial.


JA!!! Supuestamente eso esperamos, pero yo en lo personal no me hago ilusiones.


----------

